# Rugby World Cup Spreadsheet



## parry (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all, Ive created a spreadsheet for the Rugby World Cup if anyones interested. This is similar to the Football one I did. The spreadsheet is totally free and just done for the love of the game and will contain no advertising.

Download from http://paramore.rwc.googlepages.com/

regards,
Graham


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Graham, thanks saves me having to do one 

Who's going to win lol


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Graham

Thanks for that!  Someone was asking the other day if your Soccer World Cup spreadsheet could be amended for the Rugby World Cup and we couldn't find your website.  Is parry.co.nz no longer active?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## parry (Sep 3, 2007)

> Hi Graham
> 
> Thanks for that!  Someone was asking the other day if your Soccer World Cup spreadsheet could be amended for the Rugby World Cup and we couldn't find your website.  Is parry.co.nz no longer active?
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew, Ive kicked that site into touch. The company hosting it was useless - if you uploaded a file it sometimes wouldnt be on the server and kept having corrupt files as well. I could have gone to someone else and kept the name I guess but Ive been to busy to do Excel stuff anyway so didnt bother. Decided just to create a site in Google for the Rugby


----------



## parry (Sep 3, 2007)

> Hey Graham, thanks saves me having to do one
> 
> Who's going to win lol



Shame on you for even asking Ivan! AB's all the way


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Sep 3, 2007)

> > Hey Graham, thanks saves me having to do one
> >
> > Who's going to win lol
> 
> ...





Just sent you my Sweepstake ... oh and the Anthems play well  nice touch ..... wouldn't mind the abilty to select via form other anthems.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Graham, thanks for doing this again. The last effort was awesome!

Looking forward to putting this to use...

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 3, 2007)

That's great Graham, but I feel you have wasted your time - ain't it obvious England will retain the Cup????


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 3, 2007)

Graham, Richard is right, you've wasted your time.  But no!  England will not win!  It's the bok's turn this time round!  Bring it on!!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 3, 2007)

Graham, 

Just tried something that maybe I shouldn't... Downloaded 2002-2003 version and ran it in 2007. 
Clicking the tabs on the RWC History page caused all the national flags to enlarge to the point where the text became illegible. Also, the tabs disappeared. Not an issue when I downloaded the 2007 format version.

Denis


----------



## parry (Sep 3, 2007)

> Graham,
> 
> Just tried something that maybe I shouldn't... Downloaded 2002-2003 version and ran it in 2007.
> Clicking the tabs on the RWC History page caused all the national flags to enlarge to the point where the text became illegible. Also, the tabs disappeared. Not an issue when I downloaded the 2007 format version.
> ...



Hi Denis, thats why theres a separate version for 2007. I havent got v2007 but I have someone who has done some conversion for me from Ozgrid's site. Let me know of any bugs.


----------



## parry (Sep 3, 2007)

> > > Hey Graham, thanks saves me having to do one
> > >
> > > Who's going to win lol
> >
> ...



If I get time I will look at that for you Ivan. Trouble is I have someone else looking at the xl2007 version for me so means I have to send him the frm for import and not sure if theres compatibility issues.


----------



## parry (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all, added a new version to take daylight savings into account. Can be downloaded from http://paramore.rwc.googlepages.com/

cheers,
Graham


----------



## parry (Sep 10, 2007)

*New Version 1.0.47*

I have done a few bug fixes. New version 1.0.47 available from http://paramore.rwc.googlepages.com/

cheers,
Graham


----------

